# Got peptides ready, how many slin pins do you use?



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Right, I have had my peptides delivered yesterday, I have stored in the freezer and defrosted 1 GHRP-2 and 1 CJC-1295 w/o.

I have added 2ml of bac water to each and strored in the fridge ready to go. My question is do people normally use one slin pin for both peps and for each shot, so loading the whole days worth in one needle per day. Or whole days worth of each pep in seperate slin pins? I am sure most people dont use a seperate needle each shot, would go through a ton of them at 3 shots per day.

Also, If using same needle for the days shots, do you wipe the needle with a steri wipe or anything or do you not need to?

Cheers


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Bump


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

No I use a diffrent on every jab it's not as if slin pins cost much better than infection.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

New barrel and needle for every shot.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

You can reuse them, (I personally wouldnt) just make sure you have cleaned the needle with alcohol. I know lots of people who do this, people who work on the rigs etc. The least amount of needles they have to take on the better.

Ive not done this myself but I heard the only problem a mate has had is the needle becoming blunt very quickly. I get my needles from the exchange do not bothered about using lots. Just make sure you get a large sharps bin!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I defo remember reading a thread where virtualy evryone used the same syringe for a day,after all people use slin pens for a couple of weeks without changing needles.


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

I've worked on rigs, I'd love to know how them boys get it on?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

i use the same srynges for my 3 x 100mcg shots a day.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

herc said:


> i use the same srynges for my 3 x 100mcg shots a day.


x2


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i load 1ml slin pin full and use till that 1ml is gone then change so lasts a few days :thumbup1:

1x5mg vial of ghrp6 is 3 slin pins for me


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

gingerteef said:


> I've worked on rigs, I'd love to know how them boys get it on?


Has to be on your person. So down your boxers etc. Havnt heard of anyone hooping them ha



herc said:


> i use the same srynges for my 3 x 100mcg shots a day.


how do you do that? Load two needles and jab twice each time?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

stone14 said:


> i load 1ml slin pin full and use till that 1ml is gone then change so lasts a few days :thumbup1:
> 
> 1x5mg vial of ghrp6 is 3 slin pins for me


He is using 2 peptides though so you'd never know of they mixed correctly and they shouldn't be mixed as long as 1ml would last...


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

1pin ghrp and 1pin ghrh


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

Haha just load up and bang it up your hoop. A little bum squeeze for 50mcg a reet big one for 100mcg


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I use the same slin for about 4 days lol, or untill it hurts too much.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

need2bodybuild said:


> I use the same slin for about 4 days lol, or untill it hurts too much.


LOL


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Is it safe to use the same one, and do you swap the needle after? Cheers


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I'm still alive so far! It's only sub q so it can't be that bad can it? Same needle on same slin, sod using a different one every time. i'd be up the needle exchange every week!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I use 1 slin for 1 day, whether it be 1 or 6 jabs and never had any issues, only time I use a fresh slin is when I pin my peepee!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Conscript said:


> I use 1 slin for 1 day, whether it be 1 or 6 jabs and never had any issues, only time I use a fresh slin is when I pin my peepee!


lol wtf?? assuming by your sig your trying to enlarge your winky lol.. your nuts man


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

herc said:


> lol wtf?? assuming by your sig your trying to enlarge your winky lol.. your nuts man


his winky or his nuts?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

hendrix said:


> Is it safe to use the same one, and do you swap the needle after? Cheers


its safe to use the same 1 its sharing needles thats not, diabetics use the same needle repeatedly till its blunt sometimes, you dont need to swab the needle but i supose you can if your paranoid lol


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Same one for 2 or 3 days here. I use one needle to draw from both vials and then squirt it into the other barrel. Saves blunting on the vials and I lose zero liquid like this doing it 3 or 4 times a day.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Interesting, some quite varied ways. cheers guys.

I take it its ok if loading the days worth into one barrell, to have both peps together, they will not degrade in this way will they?


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

It's okay for a few hours I think.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

hendrix said:


> Interesting, some quite varied ways. cheers guys.
> 
> I take it its ok if loading the days worth into one barrell, to have both peps together, they will not degrade in this way will they?


If you do a whole days in one barrel you cannot guarantee that you are getting the right mix of the two peps in each jab. You might be getting all GHRP one time and all ModGRF another - and you dont want that!


----------

